

Retro Virus - ableal
http://xkcd.com/694/

======
ableal
Yeah, I know. But this struck me as a good snapshot of the _zeitgeist_.

Reminds me of a story title - "When it changed". The desktop PC may not be
headed the way of the dodo, but it may become a tool most people have no
reason to use.

